# Would £200 get me a used SJ or Mini?



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi

As the title says, would a budget of £200 get me a used Mazzer SJ or perhaps even a mini?

I've been reading about what the best entry point is in terms of grinders, some say Rancilio Rocky will do, others Iberital MC2. Most say Mazzer is the one you won't want to upgrade any time soon.

So is £200 enough to get a proper good condition, well looked after, burr's with life left in 'em Super Jolly (or Mini)?

G

P.s. what's better, a SJ or Mini?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Your close with that budget and might get lucky, however I would want one with a reliable history which might cost you a bit more. It's worth stretching your budget another £50 because then you start to get choices (rather having to take whatever comes along)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£200 would be a good deal for an SJ. Mini might be easier to come by for that money.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I got a fantastic CC refurbed Mazzer Mini for £250, it was like new. Worth putting another £50 as you don't want to pick up a rough one.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. Can do. And how reputable is a mini vs a sj?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Both solidly built machines as you'd expect from Mazzer but SJ has bigger burrs and is the better grinder.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I notice that folks are taking the hoppers off and just covering the hole with something, to reduce the overall height . does anyone know how high the mini / sj is without hopper on (in mm if poss...I'm new money)

Thanks again

G

P.s. am I allowed to pm folk yet i.e. coffeechap?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You should have enough posts to PM now. Click notifications at the top of the screen to get to your inbox or 'private messages' just below the Coffee Forums banner. Not sure about dimensions though, sorry.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

OK will do. How does a Mignon compare to the two mazzers?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The two mazzers are hands down better grinders


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The two mazzers are hands down better grinders


And that's coming from the man himself.

Fraser, ask the fella if he's got anything in the pipeline.

My Mini was done by Coffeechap and it came to me looking brand new.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

frasermade said:


> I notice that folks are taking the hoppers off and just covering the hole with something, to reduce the overall height . does anyone know how high the mini / sj is without hopper on (in mm if poss...I'm new money)
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


Super jolly is 370mm to the top of the collar which holds the hopper


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CC Mazzers are a work of art. stripped down, serviced and re-painted colour of choice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only reason to get the Mignon would be if space was an issue or a third party was concerned about aesthetics....


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I sold a very nice SJ for £185, and I bought my Mazzer Mini for £210 including knock out drawer.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I've PM'ed you, Fraser.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks all. I'm hoping coffeechap has something . Gordon


----------

